# 7 String Guitar Tunings?



## Caboose

Alright, so I'm just wondering what the common tunings are for 7 strings.

Isn't the standard one BEADGBE? So, if it's drop D would it be ADADGBE? 

What would be the equivalent to Drop C and Drop B flat, which is what I normally tune my 6 strings to. To my understanding though, due to the added string, this usually isn't necessary? What should I tune to in this case? Also, i'd be the only one in my band with a 7 string, so how would that work if they were in a Drop C tuning, would I be in that as well?

Sorry for the noob questions. Still extremely new to the 7 string idea.


----------



## sk3ks1s

If they do drop C... You do open G a la Devin.
Low to high -> G C G C G C E
Listen to Skeksis to really get an appreciation for it's sound.......... getting a quarter chubb.


----------



## bostjan

You can tune the strings however you want. If your drop-C tuning isn't the same as someone else's, there are no consequences.

Usually the easiest transition is to tune six of the strings the same as your former 6-string, then tune the extra string either a fourth or fifth below the lowest string, or a fourth above the highest string.

For instance, if you tune CGCFAD on a sixer, then first try GCGCFAD, then try FCGCFAD. See which one you like best. Keep in mind that those low G's and low F's will sound best on a long scale instrument with thicker strings such as .070". If neither of these are to your liking, try stringing up with a high G .008". That tuning will allow you some extra ease in planning your solos and fills, so that you won't have to change positions as often. It opens up some interesting extransions to the arpeggios and faster scale runs as well. If you don't like the way any of these turn out, I would like to hear your feedback.


----------



## Deathmetal94564

I prefer B-standard/ Bb standard, but i also prefer a 26.5" scale on my 7's to keep the strings nice and tight if I wanted to down tune. I tend to also like 11-64 gauges. I haven't tried anything lower then drop A, but that's because I HATE drop A lol


----------



## distressed_romeo

sk3ks1s said:


> If they do drop C... You do open G a la Devin.
> Low to high -> G C G C G C E
> Listen to Skeksis to really get an appreciation for it's sound.......... getting a quarter chubb.



That's actually Open C, not Drop C, although that's also an awesome tuning.

For six-string drop tunings, my preference for adapting them to the seven is to go ADADGBE, or similar, although GDADGBE, and Tosin Abasi's BDADGBE tuning are also cool.
Even if your other guitarist is a six-string player, using a seven in a complimentary tuning will allow you to play lower inversions of his chords, which'd be an awesome way to chunk up the sound.


----------



## Caboose

Wow, thanks everyone. It may be a while till I get my hands on a 7 string (hopefully an Agile ) but this is all really helpful.


----------



## Bungle

bostjan said:


> For instance, if you tune CGCFAD on a sixer, then first try GCGCFAD, then try FCGCFAD


I can vouch for the awesomeness of GCGCFAD. For the record I used a 0.74 for the low G on a 25.5" Ibby.


----------



## Guamskyy

I like to play around with GCGCFAD. The drop tuning then the standard tuned G to C makes some interesting stuff. For a four-note power chord(djent), you would hit the low G, then a D5 barre power chord below it.


----------

